# Please give me feedback on my resume.



## missy_4509@yahoo.com (Nov 30, 2012)

Any constructive criticism and feedback on my resume is greatly apprecaited. Tell me how I can stand out from other job seekers.  Thank You

TYRAH DANIELLE JERIDEAU
125 Pineland Road   •   Walterboro, SC 29488   •   missy_4509@yahoo.com   •   (843) 782-3215   •   (843) 908-2975

Actively seeking a position in the health care industry with an organization accepting an employee to assist with providing optimal clerical/office support.
SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS
•	Recently earned Medical Coding and Billing diploma.
•	Knowledge of HIPAA regulations, electronic medical records, medical terminology, reimbursement and medical coding (including ICD-9 and CPT).
•	Customer service expertise with ability to actively listen and assess needs.
•	Credited with developing and implementing procedures to improve efficiency.
•	Proven organizational and prioritization skills to effectively multi-task with attention to details.
•	Solid interpersonal and communication skills with ability to establish rapport.
•	Proficient in Microsoft Office and QuickBooks.
EDUCATION AND TRAINING
MEDICAL CODING AND BILLING CAREER DIPLOMA	2012
PENN FOSTER CAREER SCHOOL	Scranton, PA
ADDITIONAL ACADEMIC TRAINING
•	Associate of Science in General Business degree, Technical College of the Lowcountry, Beaufort, SC, 2009.
•	Accounting certificate, Technical College of the Lowcountry, Beaufort, SC, 2009.
CERTIFICATION
•	CPC-A certification, American Association of Professional Coders (AAPC).
•	Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation (CPR) and First Aid certification, American Heart Association.
PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
MONEY CENTER CASHIER	July 2010-Present
WAL-MART STORES, INC.	Walterboro, SC
•	Improve efficiency by implementing fast and accurate methods of completing transactions and help reduce waiting time for customers.
•	Increase customer service satisfaction levels by establishing positive, lasting relationships with repeat customers.
•	Process Wal-Mart and Sam's Club credit card payments, following company procedures and policies.
•	Greet customers and assess needs, identifying solutions to assist them in a timely manner.





PART-TIME TUTOR	September 2008-July 2009
CLEMSON UNIVERSITY EXTENSION	Walterboro, SC
•	Tutored approximately 24 students, resulting in improved individual grades while maintaining positive relations.
•	Supervised students and supported teachers in the after-school program (GAP), and provided additional assistance when requested.
•	Maintained time sheets on Microsoft Excel to verify living allowance and education credits, ensuring accuracy.
•	Developed constructive working relationships with students, teachers, staff members and other colleagues.
SALES ASSOCIATE	September 2007-May 2008
FRIEDMAN'S JEWELERS, INC.	Walterboro, SC
•	Successfully met sales quota for January and February 2008 by utilizing knowledge gained in college courses and maintaining solid work ethic.
•	Communicated with customers regarding purchases, processed transactions in a timely manner and ensured high levels of customer service.
•	Offered credit to customers and processed applications, meeting set goal established each month.
BOOKKEEPER	July 2006-August 2007
STEVEN D. MURDAUGH, PA	Walterboro, SC
•	Reconciled business bank accounts using QuickBooks; filed financial documents and performed administrative tasks to maintain operations.
•	Diligently organized checks and statements for Mixson, Inc. and International Logistics with positive results.
PROFESSIONAL ASSOCIATION
•	Member, American Association of Professional Coders, 2011-Present.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 30, 2012)

Put CPC-A after your name on your heading.  Otherwise a hiring manager will have to read through your application (and most won't) to find out.  
TYRAH DANIELLE JERIDEAU-CPC-A

Note whether your phone numbers are cell or home.

Personally, I'd put your AS and Accounting certificate in larger font.  You earned a degree, don't hide it.  

You have a good resume....but it's a heck of a commute to New Hampshire!  Best of luck!


----------



## tday102153 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi Missy,

I agree with Pam's comments, but I would add one additional thing.

It's American Academy of Professional Coders, not American Association.

I don't mean to pick on you, but this is the type of thing that gets us overlooked.

Good luck on your search, and Godspeed.

TMDay, CPC, CMIS


----------



## JDACPC (Dec 5, 2012)

I would remove the "recently earned" Medical Coding and Billing... You earned it, doesn't matter when on your resume.  You will likely need dates on your application but not for the resume.  

I would also remove all the dates.  People can make assumptions on your age and, whether intentional or not, can rule you out as too young/inexperienced. 

Your objective should be tailored to each job you apply for; this one seems like you are only looking for a clerical position.  There are hundreds of sites with sample resumes and cover letters.   

You could go with something simple:
•Seeking a challenging position of medical coder in a physician's office.

Or a little more driven/focused:
 •I am a highly motivated medical coder seeking a challenging position where my skills and abilities will have maximum impact contributing towards the growth of the organization.

Don't forget to put together a stellar cover letter!

Good luck!


----------

